# Hand engraver needed



## mikez (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd like to make a copy for my vintage Somec.....


----------



## mikez (Apr 13, 2010)

Here's my other ride....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice. What year is that Somec?


----------

